# Diapers under fursuits for non Babyfurs @ cons



## soutthpaw (Jun 26, 2013)

Just  wondering if anyone has/does this and if it has too much of a stigma connected with it.  Race car drivers, astronauts, pilots etc have been known to do this regularly.  Thought about doing it as my suit is a rear zip so it does not interfere with my extensive huggling, and having a dive skin under it and not having easy access, i just about have to completely strip down to go pee.  Going to a big con were i will at times not have access to my room easily this could be a good emergency option...  The reason i did not do an access front zip is the whole yiff label that goes with it. 
But if its easily detectable  under a fursuit or I'm  gonna get "branded" by con goers, i will probably forgo it.   any thoughts?   its really don't want people jumping to conclusions about me etc.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 26, 2013)

soutthpaw said:


> Just  wondering if anyone has/does this and if it has too much of a stigma connected with it.  Race car drivers, astronauts, pilots etc have been known to do this regularly.  Thought about doing it as my suit is a rear zip so it does not interfere with my extensive huggling, and having a dive skin under it and not having easy access, i just about have to completely strip down to go pee.  Going to a big con were i will at times not have access to my room easily this could be a good emergency option...  The reason i did not do an access front zip is the whole yiff label that goes with it.
> But if its easily detectable  under a fursuit or I'm  gonna get "branded" by con goers, i will probably forgo it.   any thoughts?   its really don't want people jumping to conclusions about me etc.



I hate to waste me 1000th post on this but...ew. Honestly they do it because they need to. You on the other hand are wearing a fabric costume that is very very hard to clean. You do not need to be in suit so long that you cannot take it off and pee. Nascar drivers cannot stop and pee. Astronauts obviously need it so they don't pee in their very expensive suits that they need in space. A single pilot plane can't just have the pilot take a bathroom break if it doesn't have auto pilot. 

Also most furry conventions has a headless lounge where you can leave someone you know in there with your suit while you run and go to the bathroom. Plan to go at certain intervals so your not ready to pee your pants while in suit. 

If someone see's that zipper there's going to be a lot of stigma no matter what. Plus it'll make people very uncomfortable with you if they see it.

You should always have someone with you at a big con if you think that you cannot handle going to the bathroom at times so you don't pee your pants.


----------



## powderhound (Jun 27, 2013)

If you need it. Get a Stadium Buddy.

Diapers are crazy. I dive in a pressurized drysuit for 5+ hours sometimes. The older guys talk about using diapers back in the day. I can't imagine. Everyone uses a condom that plumbs the urine through a pressure equalizing valve out of the suit. Its called a P-valve and its the greatest invention ever. If your working hard under desperate conditions, the leisure of an empty bladder is a must. 

Recently I went to a medical supply store to buy some of the condoms and the lady asked if I was a sports fan. Upon asking why I learned about the Stadium Buddy. Apparently they sell a lot of them. It's just a condom cath with a leg bag. But I still can't imagine you can't take a BR break at a con.


----------



## Teal (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes, stay in a hot sweaty suit wearing a soaked diaper. I'm sure the smell won't be an issue.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Nothing is truly stopping you.

No one is gonna know.

But seriously don't use it cuz its there... only in super emergencies.

Otherwise, Ew.


----------



## Teal (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Nothing is truly stopping you.
> 
> No one is gonna know.
> 
> ...


 But what about the smell?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Teal said:


> But what about the smell?


Well you obviously don't just keep them on after wetting yerself.


----------



## Teal (Jun 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Well you obviously don't just keep them on after wetting yerself.


 The way the OP is phrased I think that's what he's gonna do. You change that thing right away and I don't care.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Teal said:


> The way the OP is phrased I think that's what he's gonna do. You change that thing right away and I don't care.



'Greed.

Now I'm moving on from this slightly disturbing topic :I


----------



## Kishi (Jun 27, 2013)

Diapers... Furries.... Possiblity of scat.... Yiff talk.... What next in this thread? vore? I mean this is the center for all of the fettishes in the fandom...


----------



## soutthpaw (Jun 27, 2013)

Not sure why I did not think of the smell. Doh! yeah,  Just figured after raising my 2 kids where I would have to hold their butt close to to my nose to smell if they needed changing, (obviously when they had clothes over the diapers), I  figured technology had done a pretty good job of controlling odor.  I do know they are pretty good at keeping the moisture away from the body.  
 I think ill prob skip the whole idea and just pre-plan my suiting time better.   The more i think about the idea the stupider it sounds..  I did have a better idea and that is to get one of those wetsuit type zipper pulls for the back of my suit and see if I can get the hang of unzipping and zipping without  getting fur caught in the zipper..   when suited  I can just tuck the pull inside the suit....  Hummmm


----------



## Icky (Jun 27, 2013)

Kishi said:


> Diapers... Furries.... Possiblity of scat.... Yiff talk.... What next in this thread? vore? I mean this is the center for all of the fettishes in the fandom...



well, since you brought it up~~


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 27, 2013)

The babyfurs will find you, OP. They can sense the crinkle from miles away.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 27, 2013)

soutthpaw said:


> Not sure why I did not think of the smell. Doh! yeah,  Just figured after raising my 2 kids where I would have to hold their butt close to to my nose to smell if they needed changing, (obviously when they had clothes over the diapers), I  figured technology had done a pretty good job of controlling odor.  I do know they are pretty good at keeping the moisture away from the body.
> I think ill prob skip the whole idea and just pre-plan my suiting time better.   The more i think about the idea the stupider it sounds..  I did have a better idea and that is to get one of those wetsuit type zipper pulls for the back of my suit and see if I can get the hang of unzipping and zipping without  getting fur caught in the zipper..   when suited  I can just tuck the pull inside the suit....  Hummmm



Why is every post I see you make absurdly creepy, and makes me want to gouge my eyes out?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2013)

soutthpaw said:


> Just  wondering if anyone has/does this and if it has too much of a stigma connected with it.  Race car drivers, astronauts, pilots etc have been known to do this regularly.  Thought about doing it as my suit is a rear zip so it does not interfere with my extensive huggling, and having a dive skin under it and not having easy access, i just about have to completely strip down to go pee.  Going to a big con were i will at times not have access to my room easily this could be a good emergency option...  The reason i did not do an access front zip is the whole yiff label that goes with it.
> But if its easily detectable  under a fursuit or I'm  gonna get "branded" by con goers, i will probably forgo it.   any thoughts?   its really don't want people jumping to conclusions about me etc.



It's a shame that fear of being thought of as a sexual fursuiter is enough to merit...wetting yourself. Really? If toiletry is impractical just get a discreet zip, rather than being unsanitary.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 27, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> The babyfurs will find you, OP. They can sense the crinkle from miles away.



It's like the hoard.



PastryOfApathy said:


> Why is every post I see you make absurdly creepy, and makes me want to gouge my eyes out?



It might have to do with the fact that they are older and have the name southpaw. Which reminds me of a time when I turned the SFW filter off once and a softpaw magazine cover appeared on the front page.

Needless to say its a bad combination.



Fallowfox said:


> It's a shame that fear of being thought of as a sexual fursuiter is enough to merit...wetting yourself. Really? If toiletry is impractical just get a discreet zip, rather than being unsanitary.



I think it would be better if he planned out his bathroom breaks. For some people if they drink a ton of water it's every 20 minutes into the bathroom. So he'll either have to suit less or deal with the hassle.

Oh and one more thing. Fur in fursuits tend to keep smells around for a long time. So you definitely don't want to smell like pee.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 27, 2013)

Mate, if your fursuit is as hideous looking as your avatar, you won't need to smell of diapers to keep people away. :V


----------



## Troj (Jun 27, 2013)

Even though people may chuckle and joke about it, I don't see any real problem with "wearing," provided you're appropriately discreet about it. Whatever floats your boat.

Where problems and conflicts can arise is when folks decide to "use" just for (literal) shits and giggles.

 I've heard stories about "wearers" who decided to "use" while, for example, carpooling with others to a convention, thus stinking up the car, and messing the seat. Not fucking cool. Don't do that.

In this particular case, I'd advise against using a diaper as a "crutch"--as opposed to just a "safety net"--here, because you're risking leakage and stinkiness, and you may not notice when you've crossed into the "danger zone."

As a suiter, I'm already worried about smelling like sweat, so being worried about also smelling like piss and shit would only add to my stress and anxiety.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2013)

It's weird that some fursuiters would rather stink of urine and mess themselves rather than use zips. If the majority had them they would not be a sex symbol, like the zip on the front of the trousers I'm wearing now, so it's self perpetuating really. 

I understand the 'but you might be mistaken for a furvert' argument, but what is actually more unsanitary; that or a 40C costume full of pee pee?


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It's weird that some fursuiters would rather stink of urine and mess themselves rather than use zips. If the majority had them they would not be a sex symbol, like the zip on the front of the trousers I'm wearing now, so it's self perpetuating really.
> 
> I understand the 'but you might be mistaken for a furvert' argument, but what is actually more unsanitary; that or a 40C costume full of pee pee?


Well isn't urine pretty sterile? Also that ammonia will kill lots of things for you.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It's weird that some fursuiters would rather stink of urine and mess themselves rather than use zips. If the majority had them they would not be a sex symbol, like the zip on the front of the trousers I'm wearing now, so it's self perpetuating really.


I kind of feel like having a front access zipper on the front just for going to the bathroom would be grosser just in general. If not because of the whole murrsuit thing but because well, if you sit down with the suit on there's a risk of getting pee or poop on the suit. Which is nasty in itself. 

@ OP: I honestly feel like having someone to help you get out of suit so you can go to the bathroom would be a lot better than wearing a diaper or like someone else said, plan your bathroom breaks.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 27, 2013)

Willow said:


> I kind of feel like having a front access zipper on the front just for going to the bathroom would be grosser just in general. If not because of the whole murrsuit thing but because well, if you sit down with the suit on there's a risk of getting pee or poop on the suit. Which is nasty in itself.
> 
> @ OP: I honestly feel like having someone to help you get out of suit so you can go to the bathroom would be a lot better than wearing a diaper or like someone else said, plan your bathroom breaks.



I feel like the zipper would work far better on males then females.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> I feel like the zipper would work far better on males then females.


But only to pee really. And even then, I really don't think most people would want to touch you after you've been handling your man meat in the bathroom. This is assuming people don't take their handpaws off or wash. 

And to be perfectly honest, con goers have the tendency to be kind of gross.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2013)

Willow said:


> I kind of feel like having a front access zipper on the front just for going to the bathroom would be grosser just in general. If not because of the whole murrsuit thing but because well, if you sit down with the suit on there's a risk of getting pee or poop on the suit. Which is nasty in itself.
> 
> @ OP: I honestly feel like having someone to help you get out of suit so you can go to the bathroom would be a lot better than wearing a diaper or like someone else said, plan your bathroom breaks.



As Inciatus said, it's a convenience for males who don't have to sit down. Removable gloves and feet would also be necessary because you don't want to pull the flush with expensive paws or tread on a messy bathroom floor [although somewhat academic depending where you walk in them elsewhere]. The benefit would be that for men it'd be a lot quicker than completely undressing from suit. 

...I'm not even going to comment on people trying to defecate in costumes though. Eew.

A fursuit that was divided into trousers and a top would also work and wouldn't even need a zip.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 27, 2013)

Willow said:


> But only to pee really. And even then, I really don't think most people would want to touch you after you've been handling your man meat in the bathroom. This is assuming people don't take their handpaws off or wash.
> 
> And to be perfectly honest, con goers have the tendency to be kind of gross.


Well sure only to pee, but we pee quite a bit more than we poop and for the love of god don't try to poop in something like that. Sadly many people do not wash their hands after handling their man meat.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 27, 2013)

Since OP actually thought about this I am now sure that there are people at cons who actually do that. Sweaty people without foresight who forgot about the smell or are just indecent people in general and run around with piss diapers under their suits.
Yum.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 27, 2013)

Teal said:


> Yes, stay in a hot sweaty suit wearing a soaked diaper. I'm sure the smell won't be an issue.



Shut up and let Darwinism do its job.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 27, 2013)

Organize your bathroom breaks when you have to take your head off to relax. 
Seriously, just use the toilet. Just because you cannot smell your urine and fecal matter in a diaper doesn't mean others cannot.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Organize your bathroom breaks when you have to take your head off to relax.
> Seriously, just use the toilet. Just because you cannot smell your urine and fecal matter in a diaper doesn't mean others cannot.



Even if nobody could smell it, knowing it was there yourself would just be...unspeakably unpleasant.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Even if nobody could smell it, knowing it was there yourself would just be...unspeakably unpleasant.



That feeling of shit being smeared on your ass D:


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Even if nobody could smell it, knowing it was there yourself would just be...unspeakably unpleasant.



No, trust me. You can smell it. There's nothing like a bunch of hot and sweaty fursuiters coming from the dance smelling like they rolled around in a sewer pipe when they enter the headless lounge.

And then when they are too embarrassed to go into the bathroom, they take one of the drying towels to wipe any leaking excess and dump it into the rubbish bin. 

A mix of BO, Febreeze, urine, and poo.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 27, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> No, trust me. You can smell it. There's nothing like a bunch of hot and sweaty fursuiters coming from the dance smelling like they rolled around in a sewer pipe when they enter the headless lounge.
> 
> And then when they are too embarrassed to go into the bathroom, they take one of the drying towels to wipe any leaking excess and dump it into the rubbish bin.
> 
> A mix of BO, Febreeze, urine, and poo.



Stop stop stop stop. D:


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 27, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> No, trust me. You can smell it. There's nothing like a bunch of hot and sweaty fursuiters coming from the dance smelling like they rolled around in a sewer pipe when they enter the headless lounge.
> 
> And then when they are too embarrassed to go into the bathroom, they take one of the drying towels to wipe any leaking excess and dump it into the rubbish bin.
> 
> A mix of BO, Febreeze, urine, and poo.



Come on, man. I'm eating.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 27, 2013)

Suggestion: have a colostomy. Just one easily-removed bag to change! Problem solved!
Thankyou, expensive and unnecessary surgery! Is there anything you can't fix?

---

Hey, has anyone thought of having a front zipper for toilet breaks and... y'know... wearing pants over the top of the fursuit so people don't see it? Or is wearing pants at a convention where everyone is dressed as NAKED animals a sign of being a pervert too? 

-F


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 27, 2013)

Faustus said:


> have a colostomy



*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Dokid (Jun 27, 2013)

Faustus said:


> Suggestion: have a colostomy. Just one easily-removed bag to change! Problem solved!
> Thankyou, expensive and unnecessary surgery! Is there anything you can't fix?
> 
> ---
> ...



I...have heard really bad horror stories of fursuiters who wear pants or boxers over their fursuits because there is an actually hole there. So..all in all some people might not mind it but if there's a fursuiter with one I'm not touching it with a 10 ft pole.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 27, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Stop stop stop stop. D:



I'm still sore from my last AnthroCon. >:V


----------



## soutthpaw (Jun 27, 2013)

yeah, I am done with this whole idea, I was more seeing if it was common occurrence as had seen it mentioned before,  and for you Poopsuiters, thats just furking gross...  No I will just plan my day,  worst that happens is I'm zipping to the restroom in a dive skin  from the headless lounge. I hope they put the lounge next to the restrooms.  why is it that just a few people won't let thread die after I got the answer I need and yeah a full suit with shorts is worse than a zipper as far as stereotyping the fur! AC will be my first big con so just trying to plan ahead.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 27, 2013)

soutthpaw said:


> yeah, I am done with this whole idea, I was more seeing if it was common occurrence as had seen it mentioned before,  and for you Poopsuiters, thats just furking gross...  No I will just plan my day,  worst that happens is I'm zipping to the restroom in a dive skin  from the headless lounge. I hope they put the lounge next to the restrooms.  why is it that just a few people won't let thread die after I got the answer I need and yeah a full suit with shorts is worse than a zipper as far as stereotyping the fur! AC will be my first big con so just trying to plan ahead.



Try the family restroom if you are worried about it. If I recall, there's one not too far from the main ballroom. Or you can just hop into one of the handicapped stalls.


----------



## Toshabi (Jun 27, 2013)

If I ever wanted to make anyone think fursuiters are disgusting, I'd send them this thread.




Ozriel said:


> Try the family restroom if you are worried about it. If I recall, there's one not too far from the main ballroom. Or you can just hop into one of the handicapped stalls.




Additionally, at animoo cons, they usually will have a small office area dedicated to costumes and accessories that have a restroom available in it.


----------



## Dokid (Jun 27, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> If I ever wanted to make anyone think fursuiters are disgusting, I'd send them this thread.
> 
> Additionally, at animoo cons, they usually will have a small office area dedicated to costumes and accessories that have a restroom available in it.



Sometimes though. It might even only be with the bigger cons that offer that. Otherwise a hotel room (since you stated that you were going to stay in one) would do and most cons have a "fursuiters first on elevators" rule or at least a general reminder to everyone else to get out of the way if they look like they're in a hurry.

Also I miss your old icon Toshabi


----------



## cause the rat (Jun 29, 2013)

Soutthpaw, really glad you've decided against this. The first thing I would do is get rid of the one piece and go with a top and bottom cooling suit under your fur. Gives you more options in the long run. And be easier to deal with than having to strip twice to go.


----------



## powderhound (Jun 30, 2013)

Faustus said:


> Suggestion: have a colostomy. Just one easily-removed bag to change! Problem solved!
> Thankyou, expensive and unnecessary surgery! Is there anything you can't fix?



Uh, people with a colostomy still make urine. Unless their on dialysis.


----------

